# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Anxiety creates itself?

## compulsive

Does anyone else just randomly get thoughts out of nowhere that go like this (not in these words but this concept):

'do you remember that thing you did yesterday? Yeah, you did that wrong. This was how you were supposed to do it. '

'do you remember that exam you just did? And that question you did not know the answer to? this was the answer'

like your brain suddenly remembers things or knows things it did not before for no other apparent reason than to make you more anxious?

----------


## Otherside

I don't think that's just anxious people. I think others get it to, although maybe to a lesser degree. But yes, this happens to me to. Often, I end up panicking about events that happened years ago, that everybody has probably forgotten about by now...I was surprised by how many people who aso suffered from anxiety also had problems with this.

----------


## merc

Yes, I hate these weird random negative thoughts and worries that crop up and bug me.

----------

